# Router insert plate size: Rockler v. all?



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Rockler seems to have standardized on a router table insert plate size smaller than everyone else. 8 1/4 x 11 3/4 as opposed to 9 1/4 x 11 3/4.

I'm not coming up with any pros or cons for this smaller size other than the larger size might make it a little easier to put the router assembly in the table. Am I missing something here?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got the Rockler standard 8 1/4 x 11 3/4 because i caught a great deal on a Bench Dog table when i started doing this. In my mind, "cons" would be that i had to remove handles from my Bosch fixed base (not a horrible thing, and 9 1/4 may not solve that anyway) and there's a higher concentration of 9 1/4 plates/lifts out there. Some manufacturers do both sizes, but it kind of forces the shopping choices at times (though i just don't buy that many plates). 

Also, in thinking about putting together a second table or table saw mount--i've struggled to make a decision on which size to do--i've already got one size so i could be interchangable--or--i've had to pass up some great deals on the other size and could take advantage of those in the future...

Potential "pro", is it possible that the narrower opening would help slow the sagging process of either the insert or the top? I have no clue, but i bet the question could stir up a pretty good argument amongst the engineers in the audience!!

Good luck!!

earl


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

I also got the Bench Dog smaller router table with the smaller plate size. I had no idea of what "Standard" even was. Then bought the General Router Lift which is the larger size. Now as a router newbie, I must widen the table top opening by 1 inch. I know it won't look as pretty as the finished/polished plywood of the table top. Have to figure out some kind of template to make the cut.

To make matters worse, General makes a leveler bar kit to accommodate their lift in non-General tables. No instructions and I can see this further ruining my new table top. 

This is all scary for me. I plan to post pics when I am able to get to it in the Spring.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. It seems like it's just another decision to make that "funnels" you into a line of products.

Earl, the sag argument is an interesting one in that you could get by with a slightly thinner plate or "weaker" material for a somewhat lower cost item. I noticed the Rockler version of the JessEm lift is about $30 cheaper than the one for the larger opening so you may have a good point.

Ray, I think you could fairly cleanly widen the opening. There are probably about 10 ways to do it using a router.


----------



## houdini28 (Dec 10, 2011)

I also have Rockler plate which is smaller than the competition. I purchased because it was on sale. I cannot say that I have noticed any advantage or disadvantage to it especially compared to the competition.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Thanks guys. It seems like it's just another decision to make that "funnels" you into a line of products.


I agree that Rockler does this even with their t-track. That said, they do have cost effective good quality products. Plus, their sales and free shipping are good. I notice that the template for their router plate is still $11, whereas the Rousseau template is over $50. For $50, I'll route my own opening, for $11, I'll get the template. The downside of routing your own for newbies like me, is making a mistake and wrecking the table top you just built.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Goblu said:


> I agree that Rockler does this even with their t-track. That said, they do have cost effective good quality products. Plus, their sales and free shipping are good. I notice that the template for their router plate is still $11, whereas the Rousseau template is over $50. For $50, I'll route my own opening, for $11, I'll get the template. The downside of routing your own for newbies like me, is making a mistake and wrecking the table top you just built.


I agree, in general, that Rockler stuff is of decent quality though they do seem to have more "gimick" products than Woodcraft.

Routing your own opening? No guts, no glory! I think making (and using) templates is a skill every woodworker should have. You might want to practice on a (big) piece of scrap. I just finished laminating up my big LS positioner table top and am deciding if maybe I should toss it and start over - it took a warp after glue-up. sigh.

By the way, I decided to go with the 9 1/4" opening.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

PhilBa said:


> I just finished laminating up my big LS positioner table top and am deciding if maybe I should toss it and start over - it took a warp after glue-up. sigh.
> 
> By the way, I decided to go with the 9 1/4" opening.


Phil did you laminate 2 thicknesses together?


----------

